# Lewis Bible Bindery



## JM (Mar 28, 2009)

Have you folks ever heard/seen one of these Bibles?

Welcome to Lewis Bible Bindery


----------



## etexas (Mar 29, 2009)

JM said:


> Have you folks ever heard/seen one of these Bibles?
> 
> Welcome to Lewis Bible Bindery


Out of Vermont I believe, I have an AV in calfskin. They do FINE work. I have never had any custom work done but even the "in house" product they sent was nice.! Grace and Peace!


----------

